# New rubik's DIY!



## Syazwi Shahif (Aug 17, 2008)

hey. is the rubiks DIY good?or perhaps the DIY from cube4you is better?
i recently ordered the rubiks DIY online(still waiting). i ordered the " 3x3 assembly cube with lube and PVC stickers
Rubik's 3x3 Assembly Cube with lube pvc stickers" http://www.rubiks.com/Shop/Products/Rubiks 3x3 Assembly Cube with lube pvc stickers.aspx is that good? or i just wasted my money?


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 17, 2008)

Syazwi Shahif said:


> hey. is the rubiks DIY good?or perhaps the DIY from cube4you is better?
> i recently ordered the rubiks DIY online(still waiting). i ordered the " 3x3 assembly cube with lube and PVC stickers
> Rubik's 3x3 Assembly Cube with lube pvc stickers" http://www.rubiks.com/Shop/Products/Rubiks 3x3 Assembly Cube with lube pvc stickers.aspx is that good? or i just wasted my money?


A similar question has already been asked and answered....
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5532&highlight=Rubiks

I apologize for you reading these...


Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> 4 Different Types? What?
> 
> They just have different types of bundles. They're all the same DIY. Like one just is the DIY, another is DIY + Lubrication, another is the DIY + stickers, ect.
> 
> People say the 2006 DIYs are better than the 2008 ones....





waffle=ijm said:


> 2006 mold is the best. but i use the 2008 mold now with type d corners. my only concern is the caps which suck. just Wait for the new mold to come out





Lt-UnReaL said:


> My 2008 one is horrible, I have to make it pretty tight and it still pops like every 3 solves...





rjohnson_8ball said:


> Right. My first DIY cube experience ever came in March or April of 2008. I bought some from Rubiks.com. I noticed I would pop more until the center caps were on and also if I had not worn in the cube. Then I noticed the caps would not stay on unless I glued the caps on. When I finally had a cube adjusted enough to avoid pops, the spring force was a bit too strong. So, I would break the glue to remove the caps, adjust, glue the caps, test, and repeat. Now I have so much glue caked on that the centers are raised out, making the cube ugly.
> 
> I had no idea that Rubiks.com had changed the quality of their DIYs. I had trouble understanding why some people liked them so much.


----------

